# 4th BFN - dont wanna go back to normal



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi all - had our 4th BFN last week.  back at work today after having 3 weeks off, and its all just to normal. i thot and hoped that i would be back sat at my desk with a little baby growing inside me this time....but its not. and it just hurts so much.

im not giving up, im not gonna do that, but hate the fact that we have to go back to normal now, i dont want normal!!!!

i know the plan of action is to get healthy and fit for the next go, but i jsut feel like not doing anything. but know i need to pick myself up and start, but how many times can i do this!!!! each time i say, 'next time will be the one' and the next time it isnt..... how many times can i kid myself. 

sorry for the low post, i will get better, im used to this now, the build up and the knock down, its just getting so numb.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww hun sending you loads of     

pam xx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Kitten,

    

How are you doing now?

I got my 4th BFN this morning too. It sucks. 

Loads of luck for the future!

  

xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Kitten - I know that feeling - you just want to stay in that IVF bubble of hope - when you have a BFN - it's the waiting again and everyday feels like 'Groundhog Day'.

Sending you big


----------

